# Rubik's Cube Songwriting Contest!!!



## StachuK1992 (Aug 8, 2008)

Watch the following youtube video to find what this is all about...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpLXv8yXuPc

Contest Ends on Aug. 22, 2008

After that, another thread will be made to vote for your favorite song...1 week from then the poll will be closed. (Aug.29, 2008)

I know that school is approaching for some of us soon, so let's make this the end-of-the-summer project to remember!

I strongly encourage singing/playing an instrument with the song...better than plain lyrics

Either 
A-Write a parity(parody) of another song 
or
B-Write your own song(any length)

I am writing a parody of the song "I Kissed a Girl" by Katy Perry entitled "I Solved a Cube"...please do not take my idea...

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 9, 2008)

Did someone say 


Stachuk1992 said:


> parity(parody)


?

http://music.garron.us/O_Parity.htm
I'll submit "Yellow DIY" later. 

Just wait until qq and Eido find this thread...


----------



## 36duong (Aug 9, 2008)

I would do something, except I have to wait until I go to the US to get Sibelius  because I prefer scored music to just lines of text.


----------



## Rama (Aug 9, 2008)

Ugh... Chubby Checker already stole my songs: ''The Twist'' and ''Let's Twist Again''.


----------



## shadowpartner (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5061

dug it out finally


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2008)

shadowpartner said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5061
> 
> dug it out finally


first entry!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 9, 2008)

i will have one by the end of the day, perhaps within the hour. can we enter more than once?

EDIT: heres the first one parody of weezer's pork and beans. original lyrics are here

They say I need some silicone to put in my cube
Work it in there, they say that its the greatest lube
East sheen makes the cubes that upgrade your speed
You'd hate for the kids to think that you’ve disagreed

Imma use the cubes that i wanna use
I say screw type A's and yugas too
I'll lube my famwealth with the pork and beans
Excuse my manners if i make a scene
I ain't gonna use the algs that you like
I'm fine and dandy with the Stryker Z
You look at my cube, it’s six shades of pink
I don't give a hoot about what you think

Everyone likes a skip on their fastest solve
or a sune with an A, which just moves along
Akkersdijk knows the way to reach the top of the charts
but he also knows the way to the ladies’ hearts

Imma use the cubes that i wanna use
I ain't got a thing to prove to you
I'll lube my famwealth with the pork and beans
Excuse my manners if i make a scene
I ain't gonna use the algs that you like
I'm fine and dandy with the Stryker Z
You look at my cube, it’s six shades of pink
I don't give a hoot about what you think

No, I don't care
I don't care
I don't care
I don't care
I don't care
I don't care

Imma use the cubes that i wanna use
I ain't got a thing to prove to you
I'll lube my famwealth with the pork and beans
Excuse my manners if i make a scene
I ain't gonna use the algs that you like
I'm fine and dandy with the Stryker Z
You look at my cube, it’s six shades of pink
I don't give a hoot about what you think




this was easy, i'm gonna do another one later.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2008)

yes...you can make as many as you want!!!

Good job, too!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 9, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> shadowpartner said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5061
> ...



Ahem.



Lucas Garron said:


> http://music.garron.us/O_Parity.htm


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2008)

ok...garron is in too!
actually, page is not working for me???
can u upload somewhere else?


----------



## Dene (Aug 10, 2008)

I made some lyrics to "Because of You" by Kelly Clarkson.

I want to feel included!!!!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 10, 2008)

ok
where are they!?!??


----------



## KConny (Aug 10, 2008)

Hah, beat that!


----------



## shadowpartner (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > shadowpartner said:
> ...



lulz.

Paridozing songs is real crap easy


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 10, 2008)

kconney...nice
but that's stephan
He's in!
ooh...and to shadowpartner...oops...i missed his post.lol ...
my bad


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 12, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> i will have one by the end of the day, perhaps within the hour. can we enter more than once?
> 
> EDIT: heres the first one parody of weezer's pork and beans. original lyrics are here
> 
> ...



I really think you should make a music video of this because its awesome!!!


----------



## Dene (Aug 12, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ok
> where are they!?!??



Here they are:

I will not make, the same block that you did.
I will not let myself, cause my cube so much misery.
I will not pop, the way you did your PLL was so fast.
I've learned the hard way, to never finger-trick an R.

Because of you I never strayed too far from Fridrich.
Because of you I learned to solve C-F-O-P so you wouldn't get hurt.
Because of you I find it hard to solve not only with Heise, but with Petrus too.
Because of you I am a clone...

I loose my cube, and it's not too long before I lube it up.
I can not stop, because I know I haven't learnt all OLL's.
I'm forced to solve with one hand, and blind, everyday of my life.
My hands can't possibly stop, when I haven't even reached sub twenty.

Because of you I never strayed too far from Fridrich.
Because of you I learned to solve C-F-O-P so you wouldn't get hurt.
Because of you I find it hard to solve not only with Heise, but with Petrus too.
Because of you I am a clone...

I watch you twist, I make you turn, everytime I solve you.
You are my life, you will be mine for all eternity.
You never let me down whatever the scramble you can be solved.
And now I solve the five by five using reduction.

Because of you I never strayed too far from my Fridrich.
Because of you I learned to solve C-F-O-P so you wouldn't get hurt...

Because of you I try my hardest just to learn an algorithm.
Because of you I don't know how to change my current method.
Because of you I'm ashamed of my solves, because it's the same thing.
Because of you I am a clone...

Because of you...
Because of you...

I never finished touching it up.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 13, 2008)

Cubing parodies are allowed? Sweet.

http://pastebin.ca/1170106

http://pastebin.ca/1170113

There are a few more, but they're not nearly as good as these two. Well, one, but that was a collaboration with qqwref, so I'll let him post it if he likes.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

way to go guys...just make sure you post songs that YOU wrote...but yes, parities are allowed...just not in 3x3's


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm not a songwriter but I'm into producing = build the "wall of sound".

Sounds are samples taken from cube solving, twisting, the sound of an alg that is repeated to build the beat, pop's for effects... In the end a baaad pop, pices landing on the floor!

And of course the guitar solo in the middle


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> I'm not a songwriter but I'm into producing = build the "wall of sound".
> 
> Sounds are samples taken from cube solving, twisting, the sound of an alg that is repeated to build the beat, pop's for effects... In the end a baaad pop, pices landing on the floor!
> 
> And of course the guitar solo in the middle


cool..tell me when you're done!


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 13, 2008)

someone needs to make a Thriller parody and put it on youtube  or any other Michael Jackson song


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 13, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a songwriter but I'm into producing = build the "wall of sound".
> ...



Well, I'm not actually doing it, just describing the idéas 

Have not even got the sound card installed in my computer since the last crash, must do that, install programs, don't know where I got the CD's e.t.c. it is too much work. Else I would give it a shot


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a songwriter but I'm into producing = build the "wall of sound".
> ...


That reminds me of Joel and a plastic bag. He was performing an alg on the plastic bag and the rest of us had to guess which alg it was by the sound/rhythm. That was surprisingly doable for Erik, but not for me because I hardly know any algs


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 14, 2008)

Chords: Csus4 C Csus4 C
Lyrics: Ru Bik Cu Bic
Slow Tempo 
Repeat many times
Rama may add a bass solo


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 18, 2008)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> Chords: Csus4 C Csus4 C
> Lyrics: Ru Bik Cu Bic
> Slow Tempo
> Repeat many times
> Rama may add a bass solo


Make the video


THIS FRIDAY IS THE DEADLINE..


----------



## alexc (Aug 18, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> someone needs to make a Thriller parody and put it on youtube  or any other Michael Jackson song



Yeah, that would be awesome!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2008)

an hour and a half left to go...i will type my submissions NOW!!!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2008)

*I Solved a Cube*

Parity(Parody) of "I Kissed a Girl", by Katy Perry

This was never the way I planned
not my intention
In got so lucky, cube in hand
got a free x-cross

It's not what
I'm used to
Just wans to try petrus out
I'm curious for you
Caught my attention

Chorus
I solved a cube, and I liked it
It's multi-colored arrangements
I solved a cube, just to try it
I hope Tyson Mao don't mind it

It felt so wrong
It felt so right
I think I'm in love tonight
I solved a cube, and I liked it
---I liked it

End Chorus

No, I don't even know you name
It doesn't matter
You're my experimental gain
just, a permutation

It's not what, the cool kids do
not, how they spend their time
My head gets so confused
Hard, to BLD

Chorus

Us cubers, we are so magical
R, D, U, L-so kissable
hard to resist-so touchable
too good to deny it

Ain't no big deal
Just Buy More Cubes (from eBay)

Chorus


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh my god, you don't know how hard I laughed at that one.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 24, 2008)

The 99 problems (20 permutations) one was soooo goooood


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2008)

do you guys want to extend this a week?


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 24, 2008)

my vote is for 20 permutations as well. it was just brilliant.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't care about winning or anything, but I just saw this topic today and I thought someone might like these songs from a couple of months ago.

Here's one I wrote called "This is why I'm fast". Obvious parody of Mims's "This is why I'm hot".

[Chorus:]
This is why I'm fast [2x]
This is why [2x] Uh
This is why I'm fast (Uh)
This is why I'm fast [2x] Whoo
This is why [2x]
This is why I'm fast
I'm fast cause I'm smooth (smooth)
You know you can't last (last)
This is why [2x]
This is why I'm fast [2x]

This is why I'm fast
I don't gotta cheat
I can solve a cube, even do it with my feet
I represent Caltech
They say that we're elite
Always want to protect it
'Cause it makes me complete
I love gettin' sub-20s
My skill is tough to gauge
The audience cheers
Soon as I hit the stage
But in the first round
I like to take it slow
Well, I'm still plenty smooth
I've got that cuber's flow
And if you want to watch me
I'm generous, it's free
Always gotta practice
The good ol' 3x3
You see in my face
I solve the cube with glee
I come to competitions
Don't have to pay the fee
And when I hit the aisle
People look at my tiles
They love the way I cube they like
(They like my) my style, move cubies rank and file
They ask me how I do it and simply I smile...

[Chorus]

This is why I'm fast
Don't need to cut me slack
Every single solve
I slam it on the mat
Got a few cubes, some white some black
Think you turn fast? Do a PLL attack
I'm coming in first place
There are no skills I lack
I make my cubes so loose that the cubies have a gap
If you need some algs my supply is vast
Tell me what you need, you won't need to recap
I hold cubing parties well into the night
We try a few solves turning only up and right
We're into fast cubing
See we keep the room bright
I'll solve one of your cubes if it turns alright
Those who say they know me know I'm focused on my time
If you slow me down I consider that a crime
I'm only part-time but I'm in my prime
And when I say I'm fast, in my cuber friends will chime

[Chorus]

This is why I'm fast
Solving is a blast
If you don't know my method you can always ask
I make good use of the skills that I've amassed
Give me any puzzle and I'm up to the task
Try to cube with me
And you'll never be bored
You'll love the fingertricks that I've got in store
I can help you train through the grueling trek
So everytime I see you I can teach you a new tech
They say my hands burn
You'll love the way I turn when I show my skill
Those algs that you'll learn will improve your speed, that's what you need
I'll teach you every trick, that's how you will succeed
Some cubers try to beat me, anything they do
They just haven't seen me execute a U prime
But I rhyme, and up and up I climb
Just like Harris Chan I'm always done in time

[Chorus]



I also like "Move Judge", parody of "Move *****" by Ludacris, and a collab between me and blade740. I think we were planning on performing this one at some comp but never got around to it.

[Chorus, repeated 4 times]
Move judge, get out the way
Get out the way judge, get out the way

OH NO! A popped piece
I'ma 'bout to get that... dropped piece
Get the crowd back, guard my place
There's something wrong, I lost the race
I've been blankin' on what I knew
and I been thankin' of what to do
If it bounces off my fo'head
So if you pick it up "Here, man"... you'll be SO dead
Need an average, or I'll be morose
One DNF, I'm cuttin' it close
I run down at a speed that's just uber
Is there a timer on your mind? NO, CUBER!
Till now I was havin' a fair day
But if you're chattin', you best jump off that stairway
I'm DIY, practicin' since october
and you about to get knocked the hell over

[Chorus x4]

Here I come, blindfold,
UH OH! Don't pop, just cube
You see them spotlights? You hear that yellin' crowd?
Start that final solve, I'm comin' through
Hit the stage and knock the memo down
I fix the cube up - that's what I do
Young and successful - a nerd symbol
The judges want me to solve - I multied two
Hold up wait up, Macky
"Oh, ah, wazzzupp, get my best solve, what are yoouu doin'?"
Scramblin' my cubin' practice
Tryin' to get my baby, world record soon
Give me that cube and take that solved one back
Who got a crazy minute on average Rowe, tell me that?
No, I ain't bitter, I dont' mind that
But i'ma tell you like this Rowe
You best not walk in front of my StackMat.

[Chorus x4]

Good thing I'm near the last layer
Man, got one more pair
Must hold firm, do the T perm, I'll be right there
I'm doing speedsolve, in the lead solve
I saw a fast solve, so I will indeed solve
Grab the spray cuz we lubin' tonight,
Spoke my mind to the main judge 'cuz I need real good light
I got an edge up on Macky, like a god at this
I'm givin' tips on the floor, one-hand faster than Chris
I win prizes, some surprises, I'm a fast player
On the stage floor, times are low, speedcubin' mayor
I'm from Caltech, tryin' to get better at 3-by-3
And watch my hands start flyin', love that CRC
Call my name up, I'll prove I'm surely the best nerd
Grab my cube, take the cap off, I'll get the world record
Let's do this, get out the way ref
All you Fridrich method users should watch me be deft
So...

[Chorus x4]


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 24, 2008)

ahem... Michael..

BEST SONG EVER


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 24, 2008)

i like 'this is why i'm fast'


----------



## Odin (Aug 24, 2008)

This is a parody from Faith no more "We care a lot"

I call it We Cube Alot by Odin 


(We cube a lot)
(We cube a lot)

(We cube a lot) We cube during disasters, fires, floods and attacks from killer bees 
we cubed when the NASA shuttle was falling in the sea 
(We cube a lot) till starvation and for food that Live Aid bought 
(We cube a lot) till disease, baby Cube, east sheen, cube, yeah! 

Woow
Woah a woah a oh
Oh, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it
Oh, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it
We cube a lot
(We cube a lot)

(We cube a lot) we’re the gamblers and the pushers and the geeks 
(We care a lot) about the pops and cracks and tiles that hit the street 
(We cube a lot) we solve the cubes of all the boys and girls 
(We cube a lot) watch out you people cause we're out to solve the world

(YEAH) 

Woow, Wooow
Oh, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it
Woah a woah a oh
Oh, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it
Said,its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it
Oh, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it

Oh, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it
Woah a woah a oh
Oh, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it
Oh, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it

Said, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it

(We cube a lot) we cube with the army navy air force and marines 
(We cube a lot) we cube with the NY, SF and LAPD 
(We care a lot) about you puzzels 
(We care a lot) about your cubes 
(We cube a lot) look at the cube you're solving gee that looks like fun 

(We cube a lot) we solved that Garbage cube Kids, they never lube 
(We cube a lot) about Transformers cause there's more than meets the cube 
(We cube a lot) about the little cubes, the bigger cubes we solve 
(We cube a lot) about your cubes yeah you bet we cube a lot 

YEAH! 

(Woah a woah a oh)

Said, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve itit
Oh, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it


(Woah a woah a oh)

Said, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it
Oh, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it
Said, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it
Oh, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it
Oh, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it
Oh, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it
Oh, its a tricky cube but someones gotta solve it


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 26, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> do you guys want to extend this a week?



YES!!!!! I just found this thread today! Please extend this another week!!

I've gotta lot of work to do...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 26, 2008)

Extended till this friday!
I will also have 2 more+ entries


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's my entry:
"Blindfolded" 
sung to the tune of *"Handlebars" by Flobots * lyrics video 

I can solve my cube while I'm blindfolded 
While blindfolded 
While blindfolded

I can solve my cube while I'm blindfolded 
While blindfolded 
While blindfolded

Look at me, look at me
Hands behind my back while doing
A SOLVE
And I'm a famous cuber
Even when the DNFs come flyin at me
I can show you how to solve a cube
I can show you how to break a record
I can take apart a VCube7 
And I can almost put it back together
I can lube my cube with blinding speed
I can go to Cube4You and buy my every need
I know all the algs to CFOP
ZZF2L and roux you see
Me and my pal bought a Vube6
4 weeks shipping but I took the risk
But It doesn't really move that quick
I can solve anything that I want cuz, heck

I can solve a cube and can get sub 10
And can get sub 10
And can get sub 10

And I can solve a cube using just one hand
Using just one hand
Using just one hand

Look at me 
Look at me
Just called to say that I just broke 
YOUR TIME
Under such pressure
I've been cubing for hours and I need to sleep
I can make money showin off my mad skillz
I can make a living off of speedcubing
I can design a VCube 64 layers
It's just too confusing
I can make new anti grav square-1s
I can make my cubies survive my neurotic ambitions
I know how to mess with a subconcious
I can make you wanna give me your wallet
Cubers stackers and youtubers
There's not one girl that understand us cubers
I see the strings that hold my magic together
I'll keep on cubing well, forever

I can lead speedsolving with my mad quick wit
With my mad quick wit
With my mad quick wit

And I can solve a magic and can get Sub 1
And can get Sub 1
And can get Sub 1

Look at me 
Look at me
Twisting and I won't stop
And my hands are ridden with
RSI they're like rocks
My times are mad fast
My fingers a blur
My turns are godly
My parents unsure 
I can proclaim a million cubilations
Or let em all lie about their false citations
Have'em all hear Erno's final ultimatum
Or let the cubers feed their facinations 
I can make Cohen go to prison
Just cuz I'm jealous of'em
I can do anything I feel like 
That includes baking cube shaped muffins

I can OH cube all day urr day
All day urr day
All day urr day

And I can lube my cubes Till my hands are raw
Till my hands are raw
Till my hands are raw

And I can end this song saying random things
Freaky biker chimp
Purple jellybean
Sticky leather chaps
Rubber ceiling fan
Chubby Peter Pan

I can solve my cube while I'm blindfolded 
While blindfolded 
While blindfolded

I can solve my cube while I'm blindfolded 
While blindfolded 
While blindfolded


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 26, 2008)

Okey dokey, only because I said I would submit it:



http://music.garron.us/Yellow_DIY.htm said:


> Yellow DIY:
> A Parody
> (Based on the Beatles' "Yellow Submarine")
> Parody by Lucas Garron, June 9, 2008​
> ...



Joey still owes me a singing of this.


----------



## Dene (Aug 27, 2008)

I wanna hear it!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 27, 2008)

This was inspired by 3.4.5 on gelatinbrain

this is to the tune of "She F-ing hates me" by Puddle of Mudd

Saw this cube, on gelatinbrain
The first few steps, were a pain
I was playing with It for an hour or two
Then the group I was off by, was yellow and blue

Chorus:
I’m depressed, I can’t get this
Then my hand, started to slip
Then I let out a yelp
I needed to ask qqwref for help
It’s F-in parity
It’s F-in parity
n-n-n-n-n-o
I tried so hard but I was off by just one group
The 3 cycles put me in a loop
*end chorus*

I was trying for about an hour
But solving it, just wasn’t in my power
It took all the thought I had 
No sign of improvement, I’m feeling bad

(chorus)

I solved it, as you can see me
My score ranking puts me in spot number three
Now it’s over and I’m glad
Parity just makes me sad

It’s F-in parity
It’s F-in parity
n-n-n-n-n-o
I tried so hard but I was off by an odd group
The 3 cycles put me in a loop
n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-o
n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-o
It's f-in parity!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 27, 2008)

how are we going to judge this? lol so many choices so hard to decide


----------



## Alexander (Aug 27, 2008)

We are the fastest (Queen-We are the champions)

I lube my cube
Once in a while
To make it all smooth
And resticker the cube
And bad mistakes
Ive made a few
Ive had my jams and parity on every solve
But it still gets solved

(Chorus)
We are the fastest – my friend
And we keep on solving – till its solved
We are the fastest 
We are the fastest
No time for parity
Cause we are the fastest – of the world

I’ve got some pops
I hear them fall
You brought me parity and bad times and everything that goes with it
I blame the cube

The competition is very hard
No parity please
I want you to skip and no pop for my better times
I have to be the best

(Chorus)
We are the fastest – my friend
And we keep on solving – till its solved
We are the fastest
We are the fastest
No time for parity
Cause we are the fastest – of the world


----------



## Jai (Aug 28, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> (While fading, in the background: "Six easy flips on the right-hand-side...")




In case anyone doesn't get the joke/reference, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8rNspyU6Ig .


----------

